# post your #1



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

a friend took this pic....this guitar is pretty much my #1

it's a Heritage H150 CM from 1994 or so...lots of stories to tell












lets see yours!! :banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Mine is also a Heritage. Been the number 1 for many years now. Can't find one that has challenged it yet. Gary Moore signature model 1991

View attachment 3737


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

My #1 used to be the Strat I custom built but it has been entirely supplanted by my "player grade" '62 SG Special. The 60's T-tops it came with are insanely fine and, after switching out the Badass bridge (pictured) for a Graphtec ResoMax, it somehow got even better! No going back now....
View attachment 3739


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I wish I could say its my Gibson 58 reissue... or my gibson es339.... but it seems to be my partscaster.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is my ES339 which is my numero uno these days.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

My number One for now is my Partcaster with Import Gotoh Jazzy pickups.

View attachment 3740


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Most of you won't know much about this guitar, so here's a quick rundown.
-custom made strat-style guitar built in 1996 by Stephen Davies at his shop (Stephen's Stringed Instruments) in Seattle. Steve Davies invented the Stephen's Extended Cutaway that you typically see on Washburn N4 guitars.
-this is his top-of-the-line strat, nicknamed the Rock Machine
-I only know of four of these 'Rock Machine' guitars in existence, the other three all have cherry burst finishes (this one being tobacco burst)
-I searched long and hard to get my hands on this guitar. It plays like a dream come true, and despite playing it nearly every single day since I got it, I still get a bit of a rush of excitement every time I open the case.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Mid 90's G&L Legacy


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

'58 Martin D-28.


View attachment 3741

View attachment 3743


And a close second, '68 Martin D-28.

View attachment 3742


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


PRS DGT Standard. It is everything I have ever wanted in a guitar.


----------



## Stringtown (Jul 16, 2013)

This is my beautiful Music Man Silhouette Special with a fixed bridge. They made 400 of these for a charity event back in '04. The CLB logo represents the Casey Lee Ball foundation, a non-profit foundation started by Sterling Ball to raise funds for paediatric kidney research. I'm used to playing with Les Pauls and I can't really play with a fender neck so this guitar is just the perfect in between for me. Absolutely stunning to look at too =D


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Hard to decide which is #1

'85 SG standard. Double black, Tim Shaw paf's. '10 FSR Ivory strat (1 of 150) 3 SD rail HB's.


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

Agile 2000 LP in Rootbeer. You've all seen them. Just because it has a wide neck and I never knew I preferred that until I recently got this guitar and started playing it a lot.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

It's hard to choose between my CV Tele or Strat, but i'm going with the tele  

Squier Classic Vibe Custom, all stock.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

my 57 Special is definitely my #1.

View attachment 3744


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Either my 2006 Les Paul Classic or my 2008 Parker NiteFly Mojo Flame.


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

*
My #1 (and only) electric is my trusty stock Squier CV50's Butterscotch Blonde Telecaster. *


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

It has to be my R8.


R8-2 by vasthorizon, on Flickr


----------



## OldGuitarPlayer (Feb 25, 2013)

zurn said:


> It's hard to choose between my CV Tele or Strat, but i'm going with the tele
> 
> Squier Classic Vibe Custom, all stock.


The bass player in my trio has one of these for jamming at home however it was modded with a Gibson HB in the neck and a Seymour Duncan split-coil tele humbucker pup in the bridge. MY only complaint about his CV Custom is the really thin neck profile. It feels thinner than the all maple neck and fretboard of my CV50's BSB tele. Is the neck on yours skinny as well? I eventually want a neck with rosewood board for my BSB model and was just thinking of trading with someone for a CVC rosewood neck but I do find my maple board neck comfortable to play so I might just keep it on.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

my #1 is and will probably always be an acoustic
don't think i've ever really bonded with an electric as well as i have with my blueridge

maybe i need a different amp, or better pedals, or something but i get tired of hearing my electric guitars after an hour tops. I could play acoustic all day and night.

i do enjoy the feel of the tele i got off of sulphur earlier this year, it put my les paul back on the rack in a hurry.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^I still miss that one!

I have many nice ones, it's hard to decide.
Hard to beat this one, EBMM Albert Lee...



I still have a big love affair with Bills builds, my TClass, in particular...


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Clean Channel said:


> Most of you won't know much about this guitar, so here's a quick rundown.
> -custom made strat-style guitar built in 1996 by Stephen Davies at his shop (Stephen's Stringed Instruments) in Seattle. Steve Davies invented the Stephen's Extended Cutaway that you typically see on Washburn N4 guitars.
> -this is his top-of-the-line strat, nicknamed the Rock Machine
> -I only know of four of these 'Rock Machine' guitars in existence, the other three all have cherry burst finishes (this one being tobacco burst)
> -I searched long and hard to get my hands on this guitar. It plays like a dream come true, and despite playing it nearly every single day since I got it, I still get a bit of a rush of excitement every time I open the case.


Nice guitar! I think that particular extended cutaway design is really underrated. I have two Washburn Korean-made import models with 'em and they're superb.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

This, by the way, is my go to guitar. It's the one I always seem to be coming back to.

Not only is it a sentimental favourite, it's a damned great player and a fantastic-sounding guitar.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

My Tele with modified to a Hot Rod Tele ,








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Probably my newest acquisition......Jeff Senn Fullerton hardtail w/lollar blackface pups. Just a perfect sounding and playing guitar.

View attachment 3748
View attachment 3752
View attachment 3750


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've loved this one since first picking it up, even with a new MJT Tele in the house, which is great, I keep going back to my Dlx. The pickups have been switched to SCN and a 4-way switch has been added.

View attachment 3754

View attachment 3755


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

my number one is the guitar i own @ a given time:rockon2:


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Mine is also a Heritage. Been the number 1 for many years now. Can't find one that has challenged it yet. Gary Moore signature model 1991
> 
> View attachment 3737


generally not a fan of LP's, but this one is gorgeous Scott!


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Sulphur, love the blue tele, and the one you sold to Mike Ox looks fantastic as well. love these threads. 

my #1 is the 93 blue G&L in my Avatar, but I do use all my guitars a lot.


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

My LP custom it's a weapon!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

noman said:


> Probably my newest acquisition......Jeff Senn Fullerton hardtail w/lollar blackface pups. Just a perfect sounding and playing guitar.
> 
> View attachment 3748
> View attachment 3752
> View attachment 3750


I've played that one, it's a killer Strat.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's my number one, my PRS CE.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Me applying abuse to my '63 ES355 "beater"...it's been through hell and back but I love it most of all...

View attachment 3758


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

wow straight plug, too. your _not_ afraid, are you?


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a hard time picking between my goldtop and tele, but I'll give the nod to the tele for the time being. I've had it about 3 months now and it seems to be the one I always go to first.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Nope! Wrapped around the strap...and strap locks 



cheezyridr said:


> wow straight plug, too. your _not_ afraid, are you?


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

My #1 over the last few months is my Les Paul Traditional in Faded Honeyburst I bought in April. Its one of the L&M Gibson month guitars.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Strung_Out said:


> I have a hard time picking between my goldtop and tele, but I'll give the nod to the tele for the time being. I've had it about 3 months now and it seems to be the one I always go to first.


nice one. no strap buttons?


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

blam said:


> nice one. no strap buttons?


I hadn't gotten around to installing them yet when I took that picture. To be honest, I was so excited about finally playing it that strap buttons didn't even occur to me at the time.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Maxer said:


> This, by the way, is my go to guitar. It's the one I always seem to be coming back to.
> 
> Not only is it a sentimental favourite, it's a damned great player and a fantastic-sounding guitar.


Want this one SOOOO BAAADD!!
Nice looking guitar!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Want this one SOOOO BAAADD!!
> Nice looking guitar!


Hey, thanks. I think it's cool but the way it's been modified ain't for everyone. It's got a lot of attitude with the stainless steel plating but that's covering up a pretty beaten-up face. Lots of divots taken out by years of flailing picks... mostly my doing before I learned to play lighter, better.

Guild just started making S-100s again, supposedly fairly close to the original early 70s specs (mine's a '71). The jury is out on how good they are. I don't think anyone in Toronto is carrying them yet. LA Music is advertising them but it's a "coming soon" deal. I'm curious to see how they'll stack up. The new line is made in Korea. So far they're only making them in a trans cherry red finish, like your classic SG. They're probably testing the waters, to see how much interest the series will generate; hopefully they'll start to offer them in different finishes. As for pickups, I don't know how close they'll get to replicating the original Guild HB-s. Might be nice if they also offered a P90 model.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

nonreverb said:


> Me applying abuse to my '63 ES355 "beater"...it's been through hell and back but I love it most of all...
> 
> View attachment 3758


Gorgeous. There's just something about red & ebony.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Hard to decide which is #1
> 
> '85 SG standard. Double black, Tim Shaw paf's. '11 FSR Ivory strat (1 of 150) 3 SD rail HB's.


The SG, esp w/ Shaws.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My PRS Custom 22. The thing plays itself. It sounds good but I fired Jon an email tonight asking about some pickups to swap in.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

True, although the gold plating practically wears away just looking at it....



Roryfan said:


> Gorgeous. There's just something about red & ebony.


----------



## plasticfishman (Dec 14, 2011)

This is me looking rather confusedly at my #1, a Godin Icon Type 2 Fat Black. I friggin love this thing http://www.flickr.com/photos/anseledwardsphotography/9317329690/


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Because this one just came out of lacquer and was assembled 2 weeks back, it's my #1 for the month...

The first two in the direct sunlight really show the color best.

View attachment 3760


View attachment 3763


View attachment 3761


View attachment 3762


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

For me, I said it all in that other thread, I like all my grain as vertical as possible _when it's required to be_. 

This body, built Fender style from 2 layers of 4/4 material separated by a Maple veneer, requires it, otherwise over time there will be issues as it's essentially a 4 piece body and it's chambered like a thinline.

Both sides are book matched but it doesn't amount to much as the material (E I rosewood) wasn't particularly super in the first place, pretty straight grain and even color - nothing out of the ordinary, so while you can usually dress up a body by laminating the material to give it some "personality", it was tricky this this chunk of lumber.

View attachment 3765


The neck is also quartersawn...

View attachment 3766


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

plasticfishman said:


> This is me looking rather confusedly at my #1, a Godin Icon Type 2 Fat Black. I friggin love this thing http://www.flickr.com/photos/anseledwardsphotography/9317329690/


I love the classic look of your guitar!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nonreverb said:


> Nope! Wrapped around the strap...and strap locks


if i did that i would somehow find a way to bang it on something and i'd end up with a new "effing" hole. hahahaha


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

Jimmy D, that might be the nicest looking tele I have seen. I think I would put some sort of Trussart style rustic looking metal pick guard on that baby.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks... I'm just now waiting for delivery of a creamy-white version of this guard to arrive as this one is far too bright (even after I took the shine right off it), I've used the creamy version before on all-rosewood Tele's and they look great. Next time it'll be a black bakelite model lacquered like the original ones were.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

wow lots of beauties here!!

I dig the Gasry Moore as well :rockon2:


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

plasticfishman said:


> This is me presenting my guitar as an offering to the gods of rock. http://www.flickr.com/photos/anseledwardsphotography/9317329690/



very cool, i hope they bless you with sonic awesomeness


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Back in 83 I was browsing a small Mom & Pop music store when a guy walked in with this wanting to sell it. He had bought it new a couple of months earlier for his teen age son who had decided that learning guitar wasn't for him after all. As soon as he left I asked how much, dropped my cash on the counter and she's been my #1 for almost 30 years now.

83 Ibanez Artist AM 205.







Here's one from the days when she still had her gold plating and I still had my hair.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I've only had this MotorAve Belaire for 3 weeks now, but its already moved into the top slot.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

That's a tough call, but I would probably have to say that my Bloomfield LP is my #1, which is quite remarkable considering that I've been a lifelong Strat lover. 

Prior to getting the Bloom (happy 40th berfday to me!), my #1 was a beat to H-E-Double Hockey Sticks yet incredibly resonant 1965 SG Jr. 

As far as single coils go, depending on the day it's either a chambered ash Suhr Strat (2TSB/maple) or a "Wildwood 10" '59 Relic Strat. Both of those guitars have chunky necks & bigger frets (SS on the Suhr). The Fender has a Brazilian board & the relicing isn't over the top. Don't have any pics on file of the '65 Jr. or the Suhr, but will post them when I get a chance. 

View attachment 3816
View attachment 3817
View attachment 3818


P.S. Thanks to Hugh for the pics of the Bloom.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Roryfan said:


> That's a tough call, but I would probably have to say that my Bloomfield LP is my #1, which is quite remarkable considering that I've been a lifelong Strat lover.
> 
> Prior to getting the Bloom (happy 40th berfday to me!), my #1 was a beat to H-E-Double hockey sticks yet incredibly resonant 1965 SG Jr.
> 
> ...


Lovely!! Great looking guitars!


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

noman said:


> Roryfan said:
> 
> 
> > That's a tough call, but I would probably have to say that my Bloomfield LP is my #1, which is quite remarkable considering that I've been a lifelong Strat lover.
> ...


Thanks, Michael. They make it easier to thin the herd.


----------



## elliottmoose (Aug 20, 2012)

zurn said:


> It's hard to choose between my CV Tele or Strat, but i'm going with the tele
> 
> Squier Classic Vibe Custom, all stock.


Nice! I enjoy my CV Thinline most for what I paid for it. Stock pickups weren't too bad but I upgraded them to a Reilander set just 'cuz.


----------



## Richie11 (Jul 26, 2013)

Scottone said:


> I've only had this MotorAve Belaire for 3 weeks now, but its already moved into the top slot.


Nooo way!! Beauty of a guitar, enjoy it!


----------



## bluesguitar1972 (Jul 16, 2011)

A fairly recent trade brought the Suhr Classic (custom) - just an amazing guitar all around. Looks, finish, wood, tone, and certainly playability. I'm sold.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Usually my Aged R9 is my number one..but since i've finished retoring my V...she,s become my main squeeze..


----------

